# No Cabbage @ Cabbage Tree Creek



## rojo (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi all,
Are others struggling fishing the creeks after the rain? This after noon I had my second fruitless trip to Cabbage tree creek. Last trip I went from the main boat ramp out the front, then up the creek opposite the boat ramp. trolled hard boddies and threw a few gulp sp's around for a total of zero, not even a hit. 
Today I went upstream trolling near the prawn trawellers and on the opposite bank, again no hits but this time lost a lure to a sunken crab pot I think.
I have been trolling RMG scorpions 35mm, ecogear sx 48's, and micro mullets - all in pink or gold. I know all these work well down the Gold Coast canals but cant even get a strike.
I am fising the incoming tide, depths from 3ft-9ft, using 8lb braid with 12lb FC leader, both with the tide and against it.

Any tips on what I can do to increase my chances?

I also called into Tackleworld at Sandgate to look at buying the super Koolie minnows, but they only had the shallow runners in the 76mm model. Are these any good, as I thought the 76mm LL deep divers would be better. What about a colour choice?
Thanks in advance.
Rob


----------



## rocket75 (Apr 1, 2011)

I think you'll find the creek opposite the main boat ramp (nundah creek) is part of the green zone so best stay out of there. I normally find most of the fish I pull from CTC are taken trolling with the tide on the edges and drop offs or casting to the mangrove edges and drains. 
I have not fished there for a few months, but usually manage a mixed bag of flatties, bream, whiting, tailor and estuary cod.
The lures you mentioned should be just fine, the scorpion 35 has caught me heaps in there.
Might be a bit too much fresh at the moment?
Keep at it and I'm sure you'll get into a few.
rod


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

rocket75 said:


> I think you'll find the creek opposite the main boat ramp (nundah creek) is part of the green zone so best stay out of there.
> rod


Nundah Ck is green zone = no fishing.

Re: the Koolies 
LL (long lip) is good (according to Beekeeper), but the other may be worth a go.

trev


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah mate the freshwater definately slows things down good for mudcrabs though.
I do a lot of trolling and as long as your lures are near the bottom ideally hitting the bottom every now and then you should get a flatty or two.
If you are trolling against the current your lures will run considerably shallower than normal.
I troll some hard bodies on 10lb braid 15lb leader and where there is no current they get down to the 9ft mark, trolling upstream against the tide I noticed that I didn't hit bottom till around the 6ft mark. conversely trolling with the tide I was bottoming out in 13ft of water.
I am just starting to really get into Soft Plastics so I only troll to the spots where I want to concentrate my fishing, and then start flicking plastics around as you can cover the area more thoroughly.
Weathers got to come good soon hasn't it?


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

As others have said, the creek you note fishing is a green zone and no fishing is allowed.

The way the regulations are structured makes it your responsibility to know the rules before heading out, so if you had been met by the authorities fishing in the green zone then you would surely have been fined.

P.S. I like to fish the flats on the opposite bank to the VMR for flatties, all the way from the yacht club out to the mouth. Troll back and forth along this bank and keep your lure close to or in touch with the bottom. They will only just be starting to come on at this time of year, I have had some excellent sessions later in the year around August/Setember in this area.

Kev


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

I tend to steer clear of the smaller systems after a lot of rain. I never have any luck in chocolate milk coloured water although the pro's will tell you the fish are there, just hiding the the deeper saltier pockets of water. I usually head to the pumicestone passage if I really have the need for a fish after rain, as it usually produces.


----------



## rocket75 (Apr 1, 2011)

http://www.derm.qld.gov.au/register/p02878aj.pdf
Here's the official boundaries on the green zones in this area.


----------



## rojo (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the info on the green zone. I was not up to date with all of this loacally, but I am now. Looking at the map, does it mean that I cant fish on the Nudgee side of cabbage tree creek (from boat ramp to mouth)?


----------



## rocket75 (Apr 1, 2011)

From what I understand you can fish from the ramp out to the mouth of cabbage tree creek as long as you stay in the channel or on the Sandgate side of it. The extensive flats on the Nudgee side of the channel markers are in the green zone according to the map. Will be happy to stand corrected if I am wrong?


----------

